# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΓΕΙΩΣΗΣ

## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Με αφορμή θέμα στο forum για την γειώση σε παλιά οικία σας μεταφέρω την compact συσκευή έλεγχου Γείωσης
Από την παρουσίαση του *Ηλία «FM1”»* 

www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42496



Νομίζω ότι τα σχόλια είναι περιττά .Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όμως :Σε τεχνική διακοπή της Γείωσης το λαμπάκι αναβόσβηνε με ρυθμό 2 μ 3 φόρες το δευτερόλεπτο .
Όταν έχει οξειδωθεί η Γειώσει (όχι διακοπή) ο ρυθμός αναμοσβηματος στο λαμπάκι θα αλλάξει ?

----------


## pameZD

Φίλε ΣΙΣΚΟ  νομίζω έχεις φτιάξει  ένα δοκιμαστικό (ηλεκτρολογικό)  και τίποτα  περισσότερο.
Δεν μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις  γείωση  *χωρίς  φορτίο*  ,(αν δεν έχεις  γειωσόμετρο)

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Έχεις δίκιο ως προς την κατασκευή ,δεν είναι τίποτα το αξιόλογο.
Κατάφερα όμως με αυτό να βρω μερικές ελαττωματικές πρίζες στο χωριό  (οξειδωμένες επαφές –σελωμένα ελάσματα γειώσεις )  .
Θα ήταν μάλλον σωστό να το χαρακτήριζα δοκιμαστικό γείωσης  .

----------


## pameZD

Φίλε ΣΙΣΚΟ  η κατασκευή σου μου αρέσει  πάρα πολύ, μαζεμένη  πρωτότυπη ,μπράβο . :Thumbup1: 
Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι  ότι  δεν πρέπει να έχεις και μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη  γιατί σε περίπτωση  που φορτώσεις την γραμμή πχ με θερμοσίφωνα  αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα.

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Βοήθησε να καταλάβω , και όποιοι άλλοι δεν γνωρίζουν γατί δεν πρέπει να το εμπιστευόμαστε αυτό το «δοκιμαστικό» .
Γιατί τώρα μόνο υποθέσεις κάνω .

----------


## jimnaf

Γιατί στην πράξη το κύκλωμα κάνει σύγκριση μεταξύ των δυο γειώσεων ……την δικια σου και της ΔΕΗ.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι  οι γειώσεις είναι καλές …..μπορεί να είναι μουφα και οι δυο απλά  της ΔΕΗ η  η δικιά σου  να είναι λίγο καλύτερη .
Πιθανόν λοιπόν  αφού το ρεύμα  προτιμά τον συντομότερο δρόμο  σε μεγάλα φορτία  να γίνει  άσχημα αντιληπτό.

----------


## GM1

Παιδία καλημέρα το λαμπάκι της εν λόγω κατασκευής είναι 220V 12V πως θα το ζητήσω.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Παιδία καλημέρα το λαμπάκι της εν λόγω κατασκευής είναι 220V 12V πως θα το ζητήσω.
> Ευχαριστώ.



Αυτό είναι ένα λαμπάκι νέον και δεν χρειάζεται να το ζητήσεις με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------

FILMAN (10-03-16)

----------


## GM1

Φλε κι όμως πήγα σε 3 καταστήματα και μου ζητούσαν διευκρινείσης να ρωτήσω επι την ευκαιρία αυτά είναι 220v;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φλε κι όμως πήγα σε 3 καταστήματα και μου ζητούσαν διευκρινείσης να ρωτήσω επι την ευκαιρία *αυτά είναι 220v;*
> Ευχαριστώ.



*ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ.* Αν το συνδέσεις στα 220V θα *ΕΚΡΑΓΕΙ ΑΜΕΣΑ.* Θέλει περιορισμό ρεύματος (συνήθως με εν σειρά αντίσταση). Εσύ θα ζητήσεις ένα *σκέτο* λαμπάκι ΝΕΟΝ. Τίποτα άλλο. Αν ο πωλητής σε ρωτάει να του πεις V, W, και δεν ξέρω εγώ τί άλλο, τότε απλά είναι άσχετος.

----------


## kioan

> ...να ρωτήσω επι την ευκαιρία αυτά είναι 220v;



Με όλο το σεβασμό και χωρίς διάθεση αντιπαράθεσης, αν δεν γνωρίζεις τι είναι και πως λειτουργεί το κύκλωμα που βλέπεις, μην πειραματιστείς διότι είναι σε τάση δικτύου και τα λάθη δε συγχωρούνται

----------

FILMAN (10-03-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι. Επίσης ακόμα και έτσι όπως είναι το κύκλωμα *ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ.* Φαντάσου να το έχεις κουμπωμένο σε ένα πολύπριζο που έχει πάνω του κι άλλες (μεταλλικές...) συσκευές, και να μην πατάει η γείωση του φις του πολύπριζου στην πρίζα. Μόλις ακουμπήσεις μια μεταλλική συσκευή που είναι βαλμένη σε αυτό το πολύπριζο μπορεί να σε χτυπήσει το ρεύμα (εντάξει με την 150kΩ σε σειρά δεν μιλάμε για θάνατο, αλλά από την άλλη η αντίσταση αυτή που βάζει ο κάθε επίδοξος κατασκευαστής δεν θα είναι 1/4W, άρα όχι 325V rated ?). Αλλά στο Ελέκτορ δημοσιεύτηκε, τί να περιμένει κανείς.

----------


## kioan

> Αλλά στο Ελέκτορ δημοσιεύτηκε, τί να περιμένει κανείς.



Μα γιατί το λες αυτό; Αφού στις τελευταίες δύο σελίδες κάθε τεύχους είχε "Οδηγίες Ασφαλείας"  :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι. Και μάλιστα σε κάθε τεύχος. Είναι κι αυτός ένας τρόπος να μην έχεις να σκέφτεσαι πολλά για το τί να γράψεις πάλι κι αυτόν τον μήνα στο περιοδικό σου.

----------


## GM1

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις  όσον αφορά τους κινδύνους του κυκλώματος γνωρίζω και μια και μπήκαμε στη συζήτηση το συγκεκριμένο το ήθελα να δοκιμάσω την γείωση σε μια παλία κατοικία στο χωριό ξέρω θα μου πείτε για γειωσόμετρο αλλά ήθελα να δώ αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος.

----------

